# Dreaded Error - Invalid Vehicle message



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

Well I just got this message on my app. 2014 car with proper insurance and registration etc. Seems to be a random problem that some people get. Ive read through the forums but it doesnt seem like anybody came up with a definitive solution in the past. Does anybody know of a sure-fire way to get this fixed on my end? Ive already emailed them and they told me to do the usual "turn the phone off, reset the network, etc etc etc etc etc" so maybe there is something I can tell Uber Tech Support to do?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

How long has it been going on? 

I've gotten that error a few times, but it corrected itself in about an hour


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

Its been going on for a day now. I talked with a local rep and they said it was because I hadnt done my vehicle inspection which seems logical. I just dont know why the CSR via email didnt say that. I guess ill find out as I have just done my inspection and uploaded it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MeekloBraca said:


> Its been going on for a day now. I talked with a local rep and they said it was because I hadnt done my vehicle inspection which seems logical. I just dont know why the CSR via email didnt say that. I guess ill find out as I have just done my inspection and uploaded it.


Um, okay. But you said "2014 car with proper insurance and registration etc" assumed etc would mean inspection and everything. But yeah, no inspection, very good reason why it would say "invalid vehicle"...............


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

I had just started getting notices about my inspection, and I had thought they would send a letter with something like, "do your inspection by XXX date or we will deactivate your account. Thats why I was kind of surprised but ultimately not really. Also the CSR I emailed initially told me to reset my phone and my network settings. I would have thought that person would have seen I was deactivated because of the inspection and said so. Also in doing a search about this problem, it seems it happens randomly to people and something it clears up. But in my case it was my inspection and once that was done everything seems to be working again. 

So I guess the lesson of this thread if anybody else reads it, make sure you have all your shit in order before you start re-installing apps, network settings and all of that, it is probably your fault.


----------

